# Problema con sensor de aparcamiento de coche



## vega2 (Oct 26, 2016)

hola tengo un problema en el coche de un amigo con algun sensor o la centralita pero no encuentro nada de informacion sobre este tema agradeceria toda la informacion ...

subo una foto del sensor en si


----------



## Yairman (Oct 26, 2016)

Debes buscar información en inglés por ejemplo Park Sensor PDC sensor repair Mercedes.

Cual es en si el problema si alguno no funciona es reemplazarlo.


----------



## vega2 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hola gracias por la información ese es el problema que no se si tengo uno dos o más rotos y como no encuentro nada de nada t*am*b*ién* puede ser la centralita que lleva para los módulos pero no*_*se cómo se prueba t*am*b*ién* tengo entendido que con que te falle uno ya no funciona el sistema o corregirme si no estoy en lo cierto



Yaitronica dijo:


> Debes buscar información en inglés por ejemplo Park Sensor PDC sensor repair Mercedes.
> 
> Cual es en si el problema si alguno no funciona es reemplazarlo.


 
Hola haciendo caso a tu comentario *h*e encontrado algo en inglés que probaré y pondré luego por aquí mi experiencia de como me ha ido 

http://www.benzworld.org/forums/v-class/2024593-parking-sensors-fault.html#/topics/2024593?_k=rx6uj2

Esta en inglés pero traducción y se entiende los pasos a seguir


----------



## Yairman (Oct 27, 2016)

Exacto esa es la idea porque en español no hay casi nada.

Es que para un diagnóstico preciso se usa el CareCar C68, algunos prueban los sensores con arduino y fuente de +12V GND y GND +5V.


----------



## vega2 (Nov 2, 2016)

Por fin en inglés e encontrado algo para saber por donde va la cosa i poder probar los sensores mejor y uno a uno lo pongo para quien le pueda hacer falta 


http://www.electroniccircuitsdesign.com/sensors/ultrasonic-parking-sonar-circuit-design-project.html


----------



## Christena421 (Ene 9, 2017)

I think u need to change sensor and essential accessories and then park your car.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2017)

Christena421 dijo:


> I think u need to change sensor and essential accessories and then park your car.





> Creo que u necesidad de cambiar el sensor y accesorios esenciales y luego aparcar su coche.



In spanish please.


----------

